# Horner's Syndrome?



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Had anyone had a cat with Horner's Syndrome (it's an eye problem)? My understanding is that more common in dogs than in cats, but that it can happen.

Or if you know of a good website that I may find information I would appreciate it.

She has been to the vet (whom I love) but he isn't an animal opthomologist. Infact he pulled a book off the self and was reading it right in the exam room as we were trying to figure this all out together.


----------



## Emelda (May 15, 2011)

Here's a few of Goggle hits: Horner's Syndrome in Cats Eye Vet - Zigler Veterinary Professional Corporation Horner?s Syndrome - Pet Health Learning Center

The good news is that it's not painful and may go away in time.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Emelda! Ive been doing a lot of research and those links were helpfully. It seems to be slowly correcting itself so the possibility that it is due to a brain tumor are lessening.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Marie, my Kobie had this and there is a thread on here about it if you do a forum search for Horner's Syndrome. Glad to hear that your kitty is improving.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Kobster said:


> Hi Marie, my Kobie had this and there is a thread on here about it if you do a forum search for Horner's Syndrome. Glad to hear that your kitty is improving.


Thanks!! I will do a search!!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I want to give an update to this thread just in case in the future another cat owner finds themselve's dealing with Horner's Syndrome in their cat.

Just to back track, about 2 weeks ago I noticed 7 year old cat's pupils were unequal in dilation. The third eye lid had not just appeared but within 24 hours it did. I took her to the vet the very next morning and Horner's Syndrome was diagnosed. My vet did say it was possible (about 40% chance...though not sure where he came up with that number) it could be some sort of cancer or tumor in the brain.

Two weeks later her symptoms pretty much have disappeared completely. It has been a gradual improvement but her eyes look normal.

In my extensive research I came to understand that any damage or injury to the recurrent laryngeal nerve will cause Horner's. And this nerve goes from the spinal column thru the chest into the brain. Also what will cause Horner's in some sort of injury or damage to the middle ear.

So, I dont know what cause my cat's symptoms (nerve injury or middle ear?) but considering it cleared up Im guessing it's one of those two and not a brain tumor.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

So happy to hear your cat is better. Mine didn't fair so well unfortunately. Can we see pics of your kitty? Would love to "meet' him.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that Kobster. atback

I'm not sure how to post pics in the thread, but my avatar is of Harmony, the one w/ Horner's.

My other two are Rhythm and Blues. :catmilk
All females. Blues is 13, Rhythm, (or more commonly called "tux" because she is a tuxedo cat) is 11, and Harmony will be 8.

They fill my life with such joy and love and contentment. And I know I do the same for them. Very much a household of all the is good....


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Kobster,

Just watched your videos of Kobie and Mocha. The tears still stream down my face.

I feel bad for those who have never been touched to their very souls of the love and loyalty an animal has to offer.

Thanks for sharing those wonderful furry love faces of your cats.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Marie! I love your cats names by the way. Very clever!


----------

